# Rotherhams London NSWGR Issued Pocketwatch



## jbone86 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning/Afternoon all,

I have bought this antique pocket watch and have found it is an old government railways issued watch in New South Wales.

I am interested if it is at all possible, to be able to date when it was manufactured. I have the details as it was Manufactured by Rotherhams of London, serial number on the movement is 218038 and the case is Dennison Watch Case Co, Ltd with serial 219329.

There are no silver marks on the case to be able to date it, so I know now it is not silver.

Would any of you have any idea how I can date it?

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

G'day, and welcome to the forums.

Bit of advice: Pics always help. Also, you're one lucky guy, I've been searching for an NSWGR watch for ages.


----------



## jbone86 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, How do I upload photos?

Cheers, Justin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## jbone86 (Apr 16, 2012)

Rightio, thank you for the kind instruction.

Would you mind looking at the album I created on Facebook? Here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150726802121994.395821.657471993&type=3&l=83cf99c778


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice looking watch, it's around the middle of watch production I'm guessing. Later watches were Omega's, and were marked on the dial as such. Some earlier examples I've seen had NSWR instead of NSWGR, so guessing it's not that either. Someone probably will correct me later. Gotta ask, where'd you find it?


----------



## jbone86 (Apr 16, 2012)

I found it in an antique shop in Sydney next to the NSW Masonic club. First one I'd seen anywhere and had to grab it. It's huge, heavy, and a really awesome piece of work.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

...Don't suppose they had 2?


----------



## jbone86 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry mate. Only one I could find.


----------

